# buying steroids online



## mit4500 (Jul 18, 2012)

i heard the laws have changed about importing steroids for personal use that it is nowdays illegal (in the UK)? is this correct or do any of you's still buy online?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I get mine from eBay, I leave positive feedback everytime and keep my fingers crossed for a positive feedback from my seller


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I get mine from eBay, I leave positive feedback everytime and keep my fingers crossed for a positive feedback from my seller


You say that in jest, but that bloke selling steroid booklets doesn't sell his steroid booklets on there anymore :-( lol


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

The law only changed regarding buying from outside of the UK and having them imported via mail. Find an online UK source and your g2g


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> The law only changed regarding buying from outside of the UK and having them imported via mail. Find an online UK source and your g2g


That specifically AAS or peps/drugs in general?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Conscript said:


> That specifically AAS or peps/drugs in general?


It was specifically AAS, still legal to import them for personal use if you carry them on your person but illegal now to import via post etc.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Still don't understand people sourcing online. The prices are ridiculous and delivery prices extortionate. Every gym across the country has somebody who sells gear. Just ask about.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Online is fine,just need the good places to get them.

P{rices aint high if ya know the good places.(no PMs please I keep my source secret)


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

I use a few online sources purely for convenience of being able to get different bits and pieces a local source may not have....

You do have to find a good one though.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

If you are thinking 'online' means only on websites, then you are looking in the wrong places


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I mean email sources and sources on here also. (I do not know of any so don't ask) Would much rather deal face to face tbh. Much more straight forward!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Conscript said:


> That specifically AAS or peps/drugs in general?


Just AAS as far as I'm aware. Although the last couple of times I've ordered peps, I've been stung by customs for about £12 lol.


----------



## Steve77 (Jan 21, 2012)

The law itself hasn't changed. AAS are still Class C but having AAS for personal use is not an offence and they shouldn't be taken off you either by UKBA (formely known as Customs) or the police. What has recently changed is that before you could post AAS to the UK and as long as the amount was deemed for personal use, then it wasn't a problem. The definition now includes that they have to be transported by you. However, if you were to post AAS to the UK then you would be quite unlucky if they were seized by UKBA if the amount was fairly small. If the AAS are seized then no further action is usually taken - you simpy loose your goods. No charges are bought against anyone. If you are unlucky and get your AAS seized then enclosed should be a (blue) appeal booklet but I would not advise appealing as it usually means going to a magistrates court and if you loose court costs are usually upwards of £2500. Hope this helps.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Stop being a pussy and go into a good gym and buy some. they'll prob tell you they dont sell them at first if they aint ever seen you, assuming you are a pig or something.


----------



## mit4500 (Jul 18, 2012)

cheers people ill try find someone local i think


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

mit4500 said:


> cheers people ill try find someone local i think


Source some chicken and beef instead. Not being funny, I took AAS well too early and its made things a **** lot harder than if I'd done it clean


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

get mine online and from a local source never had a problem


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a good local source but the inconsiderate cvunt has decided to feck off on holiday for 3 weeks! Should have got me some more test before he left!

I have an email source but dont know if it's trusted, dilema!

OP, as long as your gym aint a health club like mine you should have no probs sourcing there mate


----------

